# Angora Goat Thread!!



## Goatlover200 (Nov 21, 2013)

share pics and stories of all sub-species of Angora Goats.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 21, 2013)

I have 5 adult angoras and 4 kids, both colored and white. They're crazy and way more work than my sheep but I love them anyway and my mohair sells really well.

The kids:

Heath, the chocolate buckling




Heath naked testing out my homemade olor. I'm doing preg tests next month so we'll see how it worked.




As a bitty baby




Ginger, the red doeling








The white twins, Pearl and Opal. They carry spots!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 21, 2013)

The big white girls:

Electra








Her daughter Iphigenia (Iph for short), quite possibly the dumbest goat ever.








Dido, Electra's sister




Dido and little Iph


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 21, 2013)

The colored girls, Angela was born red and Tootsie was born chocolate but they've both faded a lot.

Angela, Heath's mom








Tootsie, Ginger's mom


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 22, 2013)

all are lovely!! I sadly own no goats...


----------



## stitchcounting (Nov 22, 2013)

no one understands how much i love red angoras! they are the most majestic looking goats. am i right?!
im in love with Ginger


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 22, 2013)

Heath's sire was a gorgeous solid copper even as an adult so I hope I get some nice red kids next year. 

Tootsie and the big white girls should be bred this month (if they weren't already :/) and then Ginger and the white doelings will hopefully bred in the spring for fall kids next year. I just want them to grow a bit more first. Heath might carry spots too so I could have spotty kids next fall to go with all my spotty lambs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2013)

I am trying to get my daughter to trade her Jacobs sheep for Angora Goats.  I'm a "goatie".   She's not going for it! 
The lice on the angoras and the parasite problems are a real challenge though. 

*@Roving Jacobs*- all your sheep and goats are beautiful! Such wonderful stock!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 22, 2013)

Lice are awful and super common in the angoras. I tried all sorts of stuff to get rid of them but I finally gave frontline spray a shot this year and they're completely gone finally! Parasites haven't been too bad since I started giving them copper boluses either. I think angora folks need to start treating them more like dairy/meat goats and less like sheep and they'd do a lot better.

They're a lot easier to shear with the dog clippers than the sheep!


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 25, 2013)

ginger is magnificiant!!!! somebody must be dumb to say such a lovely Ginger bad!! but who says? none.


----------



## Goatlover200 (Jul 16, 2014)

oh guys so bad?? comeone somebody have angora goats don't they?!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jul 16, 2014)

I think its still just me 

Here are this year's kids. We thought our buck was a dud but then more and more kids kept showing up. 4 doelings out of 3 does. There 2 fading reds, a white and a chocolate.

White twin, she's more of a not quite white but she'll fade out as she grows.




Red twin, she's got ridiculous airplane ears sometimes.








The other two are a month older.

Truffle is a big chunk




Taffeta is my little pink bottle baby. She's hard to get pictures of because she's usually on my lap or chewing on my pants.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## cindyg (Jul 23, 2014)

These goats are gorgeous.  How big does an Angora goat get?  I have a Pygora, she is not very big at all and the rest of my herd  is ND and Mini silky fainters.  Do you shear the Angora or brush the fibre out?  I just let my girl shed naturally and then clip it off her in the spring, but I don't use it for anything.  Maybe should start, it's lovely and soft.  I must admit, I am partial to the red ones, so pretty.


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 7, 2018)

I have two show angoras, Dolly Parton my white 2yr old nanny, and George Clooney my yearling/2 yr old white buck. I will post pics later tonight. This is going to be my first year showing George and my second showing Dolly


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 7, 2018)

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 8, 2018)

My handsome George  And my beautiful Dolly


----------

